# Beretta 950b Jetfire Magazines.???



## hans007 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey Guys...the other day going thru my Gun Cabinet......".refound" my Beretta 950b .25 Caliber Jetfire......Ive got two mags for it.....but apparently have mislaid the one magazine I liked to carry because it had the Finger Rest on the bottom.....and Today just spent almost two hours scouring the Internet trying to find one........I did find a number of magazines for the .25 but they were all the straight magazine......even called one dealer who had a photo of one and note "in stock"...called him.....yep....wrong photo.......so my question is..does anyone know a source for the 950b Jetfire .25 Caliber magazines with the finger rest on the bottom..?.......I appreciate any and all advice.......and even have to ask if any of you guys have one you will part with.....please let me know............This is a Great Forum........Im glad to be back.......Danke.....Hans Fischer


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

hans007 said:


> Hey Guys...the other day going thru my Gun Cabinet......".refound" my Beretta 950b .25 Caliber Jetfire......Ive got two mags for it.....but apparently have mislaid the one magazine I liked to carry because it had the Finger Rest on the bottom.....and Today just spent almost two hours scouring the Internet trying to find one........I did find a number of magazines for the .25 but they were all the straight magazine......even called one dealer who had a photo of one and note "in stock"...called him.....yep....wrong photo.......so my question is..does anyone know a source for the 950b Jetfire .25 Caliber magazines with the finger rest on the bottom..?.......I appreciate any and all advice.......and even have to ask if any of you guys have one you will part with.....please let me know............This is a Great Forum........Im glad to be back.......Danke.....Hans Fischer


Check on Guns for Sale - Online Gun Auction - Buy Guns at GunBroker.com

You have to be a member to use the auction side and on the forum side, they have a *Wanted to Buy* section.


----------

